# Moonroof Installations Done Right



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

There are quite a few people on here asking about and doing moonroof installs themselves. This topic is not meant to belittle those that have taken on the task themselves by scouring junkyards in search of one and doing it themselves. I personally know how hard it is to find someone east of California who knows how to correctly install a moonroof. After searching for a few years, I found someone in the Chicago area that know's how to install them correctly. This person is my friend Hector Terrazas of Imaginations Car Club-Chicago.

When I met Hector he told me all the trouble he once went through to have a moonroof installed in his vehicle. He eventually took it upon himself to go to L.A. and be trained by none other than the knowledgeable people at Sunroof Performers. Before Hector installed mine, he showed me his work. He showed me a 44" (43" actual) moonroof he installed in a club member's '85 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham coupe. He let me know that he has all the right tools to install them correctly. Even though I had the metal from the Lincoln Town Car my moonroof came out of, he let me know he did not need it. He let me know what he would replace and what custom work he could and would do. I was sold. The day before I moved to Las Vegas, Hector and his friends picked up my '64 Impala for the install. I didn't physically see my car for over a year. Hector would send me update pictures every chance he could. Mind you, moonroof installs are not his bread-and-butter. He has a regular 9 to 5 that keeps him busy and he was doing the install out of someone's shop at the time. Now, he does them from his home.

When I returned to Illinois in August of '06, I contacted Hector and he told me my car was ready to be picked up. I was as nervous as a hooker in church about seeing my car. When I arrived to pick it up, the roof was open. I was happier than a sissy with a bag full of dicks! I sat inside and looked around and couldn't believe it. He did what he said he was going to do and then some. He chrome plated the inside tracks, replaced the motor, used an original '60's Chevrolet power window switch and installed a new headliner with the original Chevrolet Impala "star patterns". All this cost me $1,100. I got beyond my money's worth.

I'm posting this to let those who are serious about having a moonroof installed to give my friend Hector a chance. If you don't have the patience, skill or time to do it yourself, give Hector a call. He has all the popular sizes and glass finishes. Please look at my install pictures posted in "Project Rides" under "TYRONE'S '64" which I will bring back to the top. I believe the pictures are also posted in the moonroof topic started by "Tuna Sammich".

I spoke to Hector today and let him know the strong interest many of you have in having a moonroof installed. He gave me two (2) numbers to direct your questions to; 1(773) 347-1155 or 1(708) 841-4720. Leave a message and he'll get back to you. Be sure to tell him Tyrone sent you!

Good luck!

Tyrone


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 15 2007, 03:04 PM~7695978
> *
> 
> I'm posting this to let those who are serious about having a moonroof installed to give my friend Hector a chance. If you don't have the patience, skill or time to do it yourself, give Hector a call. He has all the popular sizes and glass finishes. Please look at my install pictures posted in "Project Rides" under "TYRONE'S '64" which I will bring back to the top. I believe the pictures are also posted in the moonroof topic started by "Tuna Sammich".
> ...



He put out a flyer 2 years ago or so at one of the Chicago picnics. Well I've went through 3 cars of my own that I wanted done, and I called the guy and left mesages for over a year, and no one ever answered or called back. So I went ahead and just had a regular aftermarket roof installed. Well I finally threw the flier away and gave up. Hopefully he answers his phone this time around.

And I DO have a club members car just about to be painted that can use a roof. I'll call and see whats up THIS time.......


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

number called, left message, we'll see what happens............


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

rochester ny , close to buffalo ,syracuse , niagara and toronto ...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Apr 16 2007, 04:59 PM~7704778
> *He put out a flyer 2 years ago or so at one of the Chicago picnics. Well I've went through 3 cars of my own that I wanted done, and I called the guy and left mesages for over a year, and no one ever answered or called back. So I went ahead and just had a regular aftermarket roof installed.  Well I finally threw the flier away and gave up. Hopefully he answers his phone this time around.
> 
> And I DO have a club members car just about to be painted that can use a roof. I'll call and see whats up THIS time.......
> *


I received the same flier you did, but it was at a LRM show in Indianapolis. I called and the following week or so, I went to see his work. I'll admit, Hector is a hard cat to catch up with. When you do, he'll get the job done right.

If you can't reach him, let me know.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

t+T


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey can he put moonroofs in 'verts. j/k, man you couldnt pay me 1,100 just to let you keep you car in my shop for a year, sounds like a good price, plan on knocking out a few myself thoguh some time in the next few years, seems like a good skill to have.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 17 2007, 07:44 PM~7714959
> *I received the same flier you did, but it was at a LRM show in Indianapolis. I called and the following week or so, I went to see his work. I'll admit, Hector is a hard cat to catch up with. When you do, he'll get the job done right.
> 
> If you can't reach him, let me know.
> *



He got back to me, and gave a good reason why he's hard to get ahold of. Sounds he knows his shit and does a good job, I'll see if I can get him a car to do.......


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Apr 23 2007, 08:26 AM~7752766
> *He got back to me, and gave a good reason why he's hard to get ahold of. Sounds he knows his shit and does a good job, I'll see if I can get him a car to do.......
> *


 :thumbsup: That's fantastic that he got back to you! I told you guys to just be patient with Hector. :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

So did it really take him a year to do a moonroof? Or were you just gone for a year?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 23 2007, 08:30 PM~7757542
> *So did it really take him a year to do a moonroof? Or were you just gone for a year?
> *


Naw bro, it didn't take Hector a year for the install. I was gone for a year.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

you know you need a good quality claw hammer to install one of these, right?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Apr 23 2007, 09:34 PM~7758619
> *you know you need a good quality claw hammer to install one of these, right?
> *


our a nice loiusville slugger :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 23 2007, 09:58 PM~7758230
> *Naw bro, it didn't take Hector a year for the install. I was gone for a year.
> *


Kind of what I thought.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Apr 24 2007, 10:24 AM~7761554
> *Kind of what I thought.
> *


Yup and it was well worth the wait. He does quality work. I strongly recommend him to anyone that wants a moonroof in their car. The pictures should speak for their self.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

TTT.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 2 2007, 06:56 PM~7821537
> *TTT.
> *


are there alot of lowriders in chaminge nowadays?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 3 2007, 02:03 AM~7825082
> *are there alot of lowriders in chaminge nowadays?
> *


You mean Champaign? No. There are no lowriders in Champaign. Just ******* that follow whatever they see the latest rapper on TV do.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2007, 03:53 PM~7827853
> *You mean Champaign? No. There are no lowriders in Champaign. Just ******* that follow whatever they see the latest rapper on TV do.
> *


ouch!!! i go there from time to time, i remember once i went there bout 5years ago and saw 3differnt impalas on the same day, ever trip after that i hadnt seen much except tuners or mini trucks


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 4 2007, 04:09 PM~7835567
> *ouch!!! i go there from time to time, i remember once i went there bout 5years ago and saw 3differnt impalas on the same day, ever trip after that i hadnt seen much except tuners or mini trucks
> *


If you saw three different Impalas on one day, two of them were probably owned by my homie Kelvin.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 5 2007, 02:29 AM~7838243
> *If you saw three different Impalas on one day, two of them were probably owned by my homie Kelvin.
> *


prolly, i picked old 64 up from there, it was in brown primer,i got it from a black guy with a impala emblem on his forearm


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 5 2007, 06:36 AM~7838594
> *prolly, i picked old 64 up from there, it was in brown primer,i got it from a black guy with a impala emblem on his forearm
> *


thats a racist statement


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 5 2007, 06:59 AM~7838612
> *thats a racist statement
> *


lol, i think he knows who im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 5 2007, 05:36 AM~7838594
> *prolly, i picked old 64 up from there, it was in brown primer,i got it from a black guy with a impala emblem on his forearm
> *


Yeah, that's my homie Kelvin you bought it from.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 5 2007, 05:59 AM~7838612
> *thats a racist statement
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 5 2007, 06:59 AM~7838612
> *thats a racist statement
> *


wait a minute, i thought you had them black folk droolin??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 15 2007, 04:04 PM~7695978
> *There are quite a few people on here asking about and doing moonroof installs themselves. This topic is not meant to belittle those that have taken on the task themselves by scouring junkyards in search of one and doing it themselves. I personally know how hard it is to find someone east of California who knows how to correctly install a moonroof. After searching for a few years, I found someone in the Chicago area that know's how to install them correctly. This person is my friend Hector Terrazas of Imaginations Car Club-Chicago.
> 
> When I met Hector he told me all the trouble he once went through to have a moonroof installed in his vehicle. He eventually took it upon himself to go to L.A. and be trained by none other than the knowledgeable people at Sunroof Performers. Before Hector installed mine, he showed me his work. He showed me a 44" (43" actual) moonroof he installed in a club member's '85 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham coupe. He let me know that he has all the right tools to install them correctly. Even though I had the metal from the Lincoln Town Car my moonroof came out of, he let me know he did not need it. He let me know what he would replace and what custom work he could and would do. I was sold. The day before I moved to Las Vegas, Hector and his friends picked up my '64 Impala for the install. I didn't physically see my car for over a year. Hector would send me update pictures every chance he could. Mind you, moonroof installs are not his bread-and-butter. He has a regular 9 to 5 that keeps him busy and he was doing the install out of someone's shop at the time. Now, he does them from his home.
> ...


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Nov 6 2007, 08:04 AM~9165825
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I called hector w/ a few questions , he was cool enough to help me out w/ a few issues I was having , much appreciated!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 6 2008, 07:12 PM~10816001
> *I called hector w/ a few questions , he was cool enough to help me out w/ a few issues I was having , much appreciated!!!
> *


Hector is a great guy.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Bump for the homie, 'JC76'! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

how long does it take hector to do a car :dunno:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 27 2008, 10:42 PM~12541214
> *how long does it take hector to do a car  :dunno:
> *


I don't know. I haven't spoken to him in awhile. Call the numbers listed and speak to him.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ima holla at him soon for my coupe!!


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

ive tried and tried getting a hold of hector and never called back :angry:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 29 2008, 07:24 PM~12554098
> *ive tried and tried getting a hold of hector and never called back  :angry:
> *


 I talked to Hector a few months ago. He put my glasshouse on the waiting list.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 29 2008, 06:24 PM~12554098
> *ive tried and tried getting a hold of hector and never called back  :angry:
> *


You used the numbers posted, right?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

ttt


----------

